# help with test results, please!!!!



## dvjorge (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi guys,

These are my test results,
TSH 0.12 (0.40-4.50)
T4 TOTAL 8.9 (4.5-12.5)
FREE T4 (T7) 3.0 (1.4-3.8
T3 UPTAKE 34 (22-35)

Does somebody can help me to understand these results??
They mean hyper??? severe??? mild??? Sorry, no idea...

Thanks a lot for any input,
Jorge.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

dvjorge said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> These are my test results,
> TSH 0.12 (0.40-4.50)
> ...


Welcome, Jorge!! You could be hyper. Low TSH and Low T4 would mean that maybe your T4 is converting to T3 really fast. Too bad they did not do a FREE T3; that would have been so helpful.

Where it says FREE T4 and then (T7) in parentheses; that confuses me. They are 2 separate lab tests so far as I know.

It would be good if they ran some antibodies' tests. Have they?

If not, here is what I suggest......
TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies), ANA (antinuclear antibodies), TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin) and Thyroglobulin Ab as well as thyroid binding inhibitory immunoglobulins (TBII.)

You can look all of the above up here so you know what they are for........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

The TSI would be especially important as it is responsible for hyperthyroid.

Do you have a goiter? How do you feel generally speaking?


----------



## dvjorge (Feb 12, 2010)

Thanks for your answer.
I have symptoms such as hyper bowel sounds, blurred vision, fatigue, tired, and I feel my bowel transit is fast and food don't have time to digest properly.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

dvjorge said:


> Thanks for your answer.
> I have symptoms such as hyper bowel sounds, blurred vision, fatigue, tired, and I feel my bowel transit is fast and food don't have time to digest properly.


Yep; those symptoms rather clinch it in my mind. Hyperthyroid it looks and sounds like.

Antibodies' tests would be in line...........

The lab tests listed are helpful when it comes to sorting things out.

TSH, FREE T3, FREE T4, TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies), ANA (antinuclear antibodies), TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin) and Thyroglobulin Ab as well as thyroid binding inhibitory immunoglobulins (TBII.)

You can look all of the above up here so you know what they are for........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

I also think you should see an ophthalmologist NOW to get early intervention and to also establish a "baseline" as well as a working relationship. This will be very very important.

Do you feel like you might have a goiter? Trouble swallowing? Feel like something is in your throat?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

dvjorge said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> These are my test results,
> TSH 0.12 (0.40-4.50)
> ...


What type of doctor ran these tests?

I agree with Andros suggestion on other tests to request.


----------

